# Sierra Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Corey told me about these and I thought why not. The cool thing about them is you can get two pens out of one blank. These are finished with Enduro sanding sealer and Enduro Gloss followed by TSW. Turned out pretty good. The first two pictures are of the pen with the copper hardware and the second two pictures is one with gold hardware. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie they look very nice. Is there another name for letter wood. I never heard of it but it looks great. Would like to get me some of that myself.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie they look very nice. Is there another name for letter wood. I never heard of it but it looks great. Would like to get me some of that myself.


Glenmore it is also know as snakewood. It comes from Guianas, Trinidad, and the Amazon region; a rare to occasional tree. It is hard as concrete when drilling but turns, sands and finishes like a dream. I found out real quick you leave the blanks a 1/4" longer than needed and drill to within 1/8" of the end. Don't come thru the end. That is where my craftsman drill press with the digital read out helps me get it there. Then go to the bandsaw and cut the blank to length. No blow out and perfect hole. Reason I did it this way is because the wood just blew apart when I came out the other end even though I had a piece of wood supporting it. The bit was so hot even though I kept pulling it out to clear the chips I couldn't touch it. Even with this I still like turning it. So now I do all my blanks this way. I stop short of going thru and then cut the end of on all my blanks now. Hope that helps.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Bernie. Great looking pens and kits... I like the copper kit a lot. Love the Sierras kits. I made a slimline out of letterwood and it is very oily wood and polishes like a dream like Bernie says. I got lucky and only got a little bit of blowout on the one I did and my standard 1/8 long on each end before trimming sufficed but I think i got lucky  Did you get those kits from Ernie? I bought one of the platinum and titanium gold kits and put a walnut burl blank on it and those kits are just sweet... worth the 10.00 or so. Pic attached. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea I did get them from Ernie. He just treats you right so I buy most of my stuff from him. Wow that is a awesome pen Corey. I don't care what anybody says. You just can't beat good old walnut. I am going to order those kits to Corey. I really like the looks of them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, Corey, you're both driving me crazy, I can't wait to get started, with a bit of luck the stand for the lathe might be ready tomorrow then it will take me more than half a day to clean-up the shed, so perhaps Saturday. I intend to cut some blanks and drill them to fit the mandrel and with the bushes for the kits that I have, I'll practice making a few dummies. The pens that you have both posted are superb.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry all I can say is, "Get'er done".


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice Bernie & Corey...

Yeah Glenmore... Get'er done!  

Take care...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, Corey, you're both driving me crazy, I can't wait to get started, with a bit of luck the stand for the lathe might be ready tomorrow then it will take me more than half a day to clean-up the shed, so perhaps Saturday. I intend to cut some blanks and drill them to fit the mandrel and with the bushes for the kits that I have, I'll practice making a few dummies. The pens that you have both posted are superb.



What no pictures.  Now come on now you been working on your bench I would like to see pictures of the jointery you are using and all that. 

Don't you worry Joe I'll get em. Wait till I get started again been loathing it to darn long now as it is.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> What no pictures.  Now come on now you been working on your bench I would like to see pictures of the jointery you are using and all that.
> 
> Don't you worry Joe I'll get em. Wait till I get started again been loathing it to darn long now as it is.


Fellow forum members, if you get bored stiff tomorrow looking at the nineteen pictures that I shall post, don't blame me, it's Glenmore who asked for them, and I don't argue with ferocious moderators.


----------

